# mayapple -- easy to transplant?



## Doc

My neighbor has a gorgeous circular "stand" of Mayapple which has the fruit just turning yellow. I would love to move a few to a place on our property, but I don't know if this can be done successfully and/or when to move them. 

I know they have a deep root so it may not work, but i'd love to try. 

Any help from the forum is appreciated...


----------



## bee

I think you can at anytime. They are a "colony" plant that spread by runners. The big thing in moving them is that they need shade so pick a shady spot with the same type of black forest litter type of soil. Keep them well watered so they don't wilt. I moved some as a kid to the north side of my parents house(along with jack-in-the-pulpit) where they came up for years.

You must be south of me..ours are just getting to the blooming stage.
bee


----------



## Doc

Hey Bee, Thanks -- we're in central NC but everything is acting like May here.

What's interesting about these is that they are in a big circle and have been that way for several years, not moving much, but thick where they are. Under maple trees.

Best way to get the most runners -- shovel?


----------

